# Joe Rogan Experience #1044 - C.T. Fletcher



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2017)

*Joe Rogan Experience #1044 - C.T. Fletcher*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2HVKlqYwks


----------

